# 2024 Copa America - Who will host?



## carlosfng (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, it's all an educated guess. Conmebol as always so haphazardly run, less than two years until tournament and no fixed host nor number of participants yet.

FWIW, some in the Ecuadorian forums are arguing for Ecuador to host in 2028, as really only about 4-5 stadiums are currently fit for a tournament like Copa America; others seem to think co-hosting with Colombia in 2024 or even in 2028 would be more feasible.






As I said in an earlier comment, the local FA and league authorities talk as if they will work on trying to host in 2024, but also leave door open saying "if it happens" - meaning, they also seem to think that it's not a surefire deal to be hosts.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554172729099689985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552377702342066179


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't know about that. But, we'll see.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ecuador has officially backed out of hosting the Copa America. 

Potential Hosts:

USA
Argentina
Colombia
Peru

Who are you guys picking?


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Mojeda101 said:


> Ecuador has officially backed out of hosting the Copa America.
> 
> Potential Hosts:
> 
> ...


USA. And hopefully they come to their senses and have Concacaf teams in there as well, at least the three major ones.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bolivia has also shown interest in hosting.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Mojeda101 said:


> Bolivia has also shown interest in hosting.


I'm not sure about Bolivia hosting.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mojeda101 said:


> Ecuador has officially backed out of hosting the Copa America.
> 
> Potential Hosts:
> 
> ...


USA (10 CONMEBOL teams + 6 CONCACAF teams).


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I think USA could host.


----------



## SP9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Again Uzzzza? Nah. 

USA is not even a member of Conmebol.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

SP9 said:


> Again Uzzzza? Nah.
> 
> USA is not even a member of Conmebol.


They hosted in 2016. I think it's possible they could host.


----------



## SP9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Light Tower said:


> They hosted in 2016. I think it's possible they could host.


Yep. Because it was the '' centenerio '' cup.

I hope they not. Argentina o Colombia deserve it.


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Question from Europe:

Why isnt there a All-America-Nations-Championship every 4 years - likewise the UEFA Euros?

I think it would be a benefit for all. There would be more competitive games for teams both in North- and South-America. This would increase competitiveness for all Nations in all Amerika.

There would be - like in Europe - every 2 years a big competitive event for all in turn World-Cup and All-Americas-Cup. Wouldn't that be great?

I think nations like Brazil, Argentina, Uruguay, Chile, Canada, USA, Mexico and many more should compete every 4 years.

Conmebol could continue doing their Copa America (South) in the years in between.

I guess this question has been discussed in many threads and maybe this is annoying to you. I just want to understand the reason. It would seem like a quick win to all sides.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

derzberb said:


> Question from Europe:
> 
> Why isnt there a All-America-Nations-Championship every 4 years - likewise the UEFA Euros?
> 
> ...


Believe me, that's what we all want. CONMEBOL & CONCACAF to merge and make a 16/24 team tournament. We ALL want it.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

I don't think merging Conmebol and Concacaf is the answer. Why would Brazil want to be in the same ecosystem as the Caribbean? You can have a combined Copa America without merging the confederations. The rumours of Conmebol joining UEFA NL also makes any such relationship very tricky. 

Everything should stay the same. The only thing that should change is that the six best Concacaf nations should participate in a Copa America that takes place every four years. Unlike Europe, Asia or Africa, there is no qualification for Copa America. Just have the Gold Cup serve as qualification for Copa America. Problem solved. Everyone wins.


----------



## SP9 (Oct 20, 2015)

derzberb said:


> Question from Europe:
> 
> Why isnt there a All-America-Nations-Championship every 4 years - likewise the UEFA Euros?
> 
> ...


Because south american countries are not interested to compete to north. It's competetive like this for us.

Copa América is a tournament with more than a 100 years. Conmebol was born in 1916, concacaf in 1960.

The last time conmebol invited mexico to copa america the came here with a substitute team.

The main reason i think is the money. Both org. don't want to share the incomes.

The last C.A. it was at the same time of Eurocopa and i think it will be like this for now on.


----------



## Cubiscus (Nov 15, 2011)

Why not just do 16 teams, the usual 10 plus the 6 from the CONCACAF hex?


----------



## +CRD+ (Mar 7, 2013)

Because CONCACAF teams are always sending B teams


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well according to fox sports, USA, Canada & Mexico are in talks with CONMEBOL to join the 2024 Copa America. That tells me it'll at least be a 16 team tournament(possibly 24?). Excellent news guys. And apparently it's being discussed to be hosted in the USA in the world cup stadiums, exciting stuff!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600120586344071169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600122613342388225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600119703707717632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600007733423484929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599961318383321088


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600140534416220160


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

+CRD+ said:


> Because CONCACAF teams are always sending B teams


That's because they have no other choice, as they have to prioritise the Gold Cup by virtue of being Concacaf members.


----------



## SP9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ramanaramana said:


> That's because they have no other choice, as they have to prioritise the Gold Cup by virtue of being Concacaf members.


Yep, but then they complain when conmebol doesn't invite to our competitions.

The host should be in South America. Not in USA.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

SP9 said:


> Yep, but then they complain when conmebol doesn't invite to our competitions.
> 
> The host should be in South America. Not in USA.


Whether it should be in SA, it’s clear why Conmebol is getting in bed with Conca. They want gr1ng0 money.

Brazil, Argentina don’t need Mexico, USA for footballing reasons, and certainly not the other drab like Costa Rica, Jamaica, Honduras et al. The only countries that benefit for sporting reasons are USA, Canada and Mexico.

When Centenario finished, the tournament was a commercial success, but I believe that Conmebol nations didn’t like how much share of revenue stayed in North American hands.

I suspect this is what held back a combined Copa taking 8 years to come to fruition. And I further suspect that the reason Conmebol is on board is because they’ve come to new arrangements which financially are much better for SA nations compared to 2016.

But it also means that they’re happy for USA to host as that will be the most lucrative option. Compare how much money a USA v Ecuador tournament would make……night and day. In time, if this continues, they will rotate between South and North, but my feeling is Conca and Conme want 2024 in USA.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

USA hosting shouldn't be a big deal. Ecuador pulled out early and USA has the modern infrastructure and facilities needed for the larger tournament. I wouldn't want the copa to be held in brazil for the 3rd time in a row anyways. It looks like it's a done deal to be hosted in USA and have 6 guest countries including all 3 hosts of 2026:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600561564804792320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600588498419216384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600589362542317568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600798667224403968


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

I wonder if they'll indicate that this will become the norm going forward.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Ramanaramana said:


> I wonder if they'll indicate that this will become the norm going forward.


it’s free money. It would almost be malpractice for CONMEBOL bosses not to make it so


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

slipperydog said:


> it’s free money. It would almost be malpractice for CONMEBOL bosses not to make it so


Agreed. The Copa america definitely needs the Mexican & American markets to invest themselves into these tournaments.


----------



## SP9 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ramanaramana said:


> Whether it should be in SA, it’s clear why Conmebol is getting in bed with Conca. They want gr1ng0 money.
> 
> Brazil, Argentina don’t need Mexico, USA for footballing reasons, and certainly not the other drab like Costa Rica, Jamaica, Honduras et al. The only countries that benefit for sporting reasons are USA, Canada and Mexico.
> 
> ...


Just for money.

Brasil is the best of América and still doesn't win an European team. Imagine the rest. It's not competitive at all.

For Concacaf teams it will be great. Not for us. Only usd.

And i think the host should be here in S.A.

I mean if they want to compete allways in Copa América it's okay. But compete one and then the another play the copa de oro, i don't agree.


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

SP9 said:


> Because south american countries are not interested to compete to north. It's competetive like this for us.


I think south american countries are interested to compete the whole world.

Consider the world cups of the recent decades. How man nations from south america are really competitive? Only 2 (Brazil & Argentina). How many are competitive from Europe? More that 6. Even small countries such as Netherlands or Croatia make it to the finals. How often e.g. Uruguay or Chile made it to the finals - semi finals - quarter finals? How often did "small" (by number of inhabitants) nations from Europe like Portugal, Czech Republik, Sweden, Netherlands, Switzerland, Denmark, Croatia, Bulgaria?

It is not only about Europe consisting of more nations than South America. It is also about European nations are involved in serious competitions every 2 years where they have to play a number of top teams. South Americas teams would increase their competitiveness if they were faced also the challenge from CONCACAF teams.


Keeping Copa America as it is means staying in the comfort zone.

Challenge increases competitiveness - easy as that.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Sure but there have been rumours for many months that Conmebol could join UEFA Nations League. The expanded Copa America is welcome, but if they join NL then Conmebol wins big. They get gr1ng0 money + competitive fixtures against European teams.


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

These numbers interested me personally.I hope i did no huge mistakes - that was quite an amount of work. hew:

Results since 1986 compared for teams from Europe and South America. The "big nations" (Argentine, Brazil, Italy, Spain, France, Germany & England) are excluded.

The numbers reveal that South America reallay struggles to compete on world level. That should not be. There should be teams besides Brazil and Argentina that could be on the same level as Netherlands, Portugal or Croatia.

It would also be interesting to add the numbers for CONCACAF nations too. Both Americas combined should achieve numbers on a level comparable to Europe. USA, Mexico and Canada are valuable competitors. So just make use of it!


*Round of 16**Quarter Finals**Semi Finals**Final*Poland ('86 - '22), Bulgaria ('86 - '94), SU/Russsia('86 - '18), Denmark ('86 - '98 - '02 - '18), Belgium ('86 - '90 - '94 - '02 - '14 - '18), Romania ('90 - '94 - '98), Ireland ('90 - '94 - '02), Yugo/Serbia ('90 - 98), Netherlands ('90 - '94 - '98 - '06 - '10 - '14 - '22), Czech ('90), Sweden ('94 - '02 - '06 - '18), Suisse ('94 - '06 - '14 - '18 - '22), Norway ('98), Croatia ('98 - '18 - '22), Ukraine ('06), Portugal ('06 - '18 - '22), Slovakia ('10), Greece ('14)

*SUM: 51*Belgium ('86 - '14 - '18), Ireland ('90), Yugo/Serbia ('90), Czech ('90), Romania ('94), Sweden ('94 - '18), Netherlands ('94 - '98 - '10 - '14 - '22), Bulgaria ('94), Denmark ('98), Croatia ('98 - '18 - '22), Ukraine ('06), Portugal ('06 - '22), Paraguay ('10), SU/Russia ('18)

*SUM: 24*Netherlands ('98 - '10 - 14), Croatia ('98 - '18), Belgium ('18), Portugal ('06)

*SUM: 7*Netherlands ('10), Croatia ('18 - '22)

*SUM: 3*Uruguay ('86 - '90 - '10 - '14 - '18), Paraguay ('86 - '98 - '02 - '10), Colombia ('90 - '14 - '18), Chile ('98 - '10 - '14)

*SUM: 15*Colombia ('14), Uruguay ('10 - '18)

*SUM: 3*Uruguay ('10)

*SUM: 1**SUM: 0*


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

Ramanaramana said:


> Sure but there have been rumours for many months that Conmebol could join UEFA Nations League. The expanded Copa America is welcome, but if they join NL then Conmebol wins big. They get gr1ng0 money + competitive fixtures against European teams.


That would strengthen the dominance of Europe and South America. I would prefer to have a heavyweight of the combined Americas challenging Europe.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

Conmebol president Alejandro Dominguez has confirmed the South American soccer confederation is in talks with North American counterparts Concacaf regarding potential participation in the 2024 Copa America tournament.

Dominguez, however, says that reports regarding the United States potentially hosting the tournament is just speculation at this time.









Conmebol, Concacaf in talks over 2024 Copa América | SportBusiness


Conmebol president Alejandro Dominguez has confirmed the South American soccer confederation is in talks with North and Central American counterparts Concacaf regarding potential participation in the…




www.sportbusiness.com


----------



## SP9 (Oct 20, 2015)

I am okay with Mexico, USA, Canadá, Costa Rica and 2 more countries or whatever they want to play.

But host should be in South America. Last time it had to be Colombia and Argentina and the final in Bogotá. One of them should be now the host.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

SP9 said:


> I am okay with Mexico, USA, Canadá, Costa Rica and 2 more countries or whatever they want to play.
> 
> But host should be in South America. Last time it had to be Colombia and Argentina and the final in Bogotá. One of them should be now the host.


It will probably be on rotation if it becomes permanent. But it’s clear 2024 is being set aside for USA for economic reasons.


----------



## Cubiscus (Nov 15, 2011)

+CRD+ said:


> Because CONCACAF teams are always sending B teams


If the Gold Cup is removed that would help resolve the issue.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cubiscus said:


> If the Gold Cup is removed that would help resolve the issue.


i'd prefer the gold-cup to act as a qualifer for the copa america. The top 6 teams are formally invited based on their performance.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

derzberb said:


> I think south american countries are interested to compete the whole world.
> 
> Consider the world cups of the recent decades. How man nations from south america are really competitive? Only 2 (Brazil & Argentina). How many are competitive from Europe? More that 6. Even small countries such as Netherlands or Croatia make it to the finals. How often e.g. Uruguay or Chile made it to the finals - semi finals - quarter finals? How often did "small" (by number of inhabitants) nations from Europe like Portugal, Czech Republik, Sweden, Netherlands, Switzerland, Denmark, Croatia, Bulgaria?
> 
> ...


Competition is always good. 

But how about if you remove African players from Europe and SA? How well do they do? Morocco had 14 players born outside the country on their squad. The rules for obtaining nationalism are odd in Qatar but then again they are almost everywhere. There are also factors relating to history, wealth, established traditions, etc.

Too many factors at work here to reach simple conclusions..


----------



## alan_jose_santana (Dec 31, 2021)

Now that Messi finally won anything with it's national team, the tournament will happen in normal schedule or will happen in every one or two years?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Maybe.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Conmbeol is aligning with UEFA on a number of things, so four years is a safer bet at this point, especially if the rumours prove correct about Conmebol joining Nations League.


----------

